# James Garner -Maverick-RIP



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/james-garner-maverick-star-dead-at-86-1.2712469

now I won't lie...I didn't learn of Garner til the late 90s...but that's because of my age...

The Great Escape is still a go to movie for me...

lost two great ones this week...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Time marches on....
I've always known who he was but never really watched any of his shows/ movies other than The Great Escape, which coincidentally I bought the blu ray of on Friday.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fine actor, a lot of memorable roles over the years. Of course the Rockford Files as well


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

He was a favourite of my parents generation and for good reason. He was one of those down-to-earth kind of celebrities kind of like George Clooney for my generation. He was a great actor and from all accounts a great person. I think I would have liked to be his friend.

RIP.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Always liked him, just such a relaxed presence about everything he did. Loved the two "Support you Local Sheriff" movies.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Fine actor, a lot of memorable roles over the years. Of course the Rockford Files as well


Rockford was an awesome show, it was on daily repeats when I was a teenager. That character - and Garner too - was a badass.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

He was the good guy we always wanted to be. R.I.P.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

He always seemed like a guy you'd love to hang out with.

Great Escape is one of my all time favorite movies--if I see it's on TV I watch it, no matter how late it is, and when I have to get up--and i own it on DVD.

Not unexpected news, but still sad.

Condolences to his family & friends.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

so many great roles...RIP

feeling melancholy. wish I could drive out to Paradise Cove California & raise a toast to him. that's where the "Rockford" trailer was












one of my faves: Frankenheimer's 1967 Grand Prix movie


[video=youtube;9fxD0H38iFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fxD0H38iFg[/video]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

bolero said:


> so many great roles...RIP
> 
> feeling melancholy. wish I could drive out to Paradise Cove California & raise a toast to him. that's where the "Rockford" trailer was


damn. that was one of my favourite shows as a kid.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about his death, I loved the Rockford Files as a kid


----------

